# What was learnt at Warhammer Fest



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

So first day of Warhammer Fest was today and TBH I didn't learn a lot, but I did get some...

Horus Heresy Book 4 will be out late November (roughly)
Book 4 will not contain any new legions of space marines, but will have a load more missions and rules.
Later HH books will continue to revisit already done chapters and give them new shineys or update them. Such as when asked, "Will characters like Fulgrim get his daemonic form?" the answer was "Yes, and he will get a new model as well" however this was hinted at being quiet some time off.
Many people asked about Space Wolves, Thousand Sons and Prospero comming. The reply seemed to be it will do, however with the 4 major forces involved in that conflict they would need all forge world modellers working for about 2 years without interruption of making other things to fill out the models for all that would be needed to run through it.

Chaos still have no Knight like Imperials do. However a conversion kit is likely planned, THOUGH may get superseded by a re-released CSM or Daemon Codex (assuredly with some Daemon Engine or something of the same sort of scale) as the rate of them coming out currently COULD drop a new Codex for one or other or both before April -> June next year. Necron, Blood Angel being the only 5E left and those 2 then being 2 of the oldest books after them (Dark Angels being between them).

The gun on the Questoris Knight Styrix is a Volkite Weapon. Though the rules for using the model is not yet released. ALSO the likely chance of it being usable in 40K is slim due to almost all the Volkite weapons are meant to have not survived.

I posted on another thread the contents of the Impy Armour Book (or at least the names of the units).

Conrad Kurze is also the next Primarch set for release (I think)


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh should really add a section for Questions asked and answered as well...

Q1) Does your Chaos Focus count towards a Marked CSM Sorcerers minimum 1 spell they have to roll for their god?
A1) No, they must still roll 1 spell for their god if marked.

Q2) Does having a Chaos Focus stop a Daemon from the Daemons Codex who has selected all powers from the same school, prevent them from getting their Psychic Focus?
A2) "Ermmmmmm" checks pages of the rulebook on his pad. "Come back later". On coming back later... "No it doesn't, you can have both".

Q3) For the purpose of Combined Arms Detachments / Allied Detachments and such, is the word FACTION that is used just the name of the Book in most cases.
A3) Yes. With the exception of Space Marines, most books like Daemons, CSM, Eldar count as that Faction. However Iyanden classes as Iyanden for faction, Crimson Slaughter classes as Crimson Slaughter, Farsight Enclave counts as Farsight Enclave... All of these would be able to Ally to their parent books so long as the book says they can (so Iyanden cant as it doesn't say they can ally Eldar according to their book). Newer books of course like Waaagh Ghazghkull & Champs of Fenris do not need to ally to the main book so do not have the option to.

That one kinda sounded confusing but it seems to mean if I get this right... 
Iyanden can not ally to Eldar (as there is no point).
Crimson Slaughter and Black Legion can ally to CSM and vice versa and of course to each other.
Farsight (I think) can ally to Tau.
Ruukaan count as Iron Hand, so can ally to other Space Marines but not to Iron Hands.
Waaagh Ghazghkull has no reason to ally to Orks.
and so on.

LASTLY!!!
Q4) Does the Dark Angel Standard of Devastation work for all things listed as Boltguns or just the item known as a Boltgun (aka the rapid fire thing).
A4) Well this is a tricky one. Originally it just worked with Bolters, then it was expanded to Storm Bolters, Heavy Bolters and Bolt Pistols in an FAQ. However it is now once again just Bolters... and of course Combi-Bolters using the Bolter Rules. This is because it FORCED people to use the Salvo rules for their Heavy Bolters that allowed things like moving and shooting at full BS but only half range (rather than just snap shots), or Storm Bolters again if moving had to shoot at half range. Though of course in both cases increased the number of shots if they stood still.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet. Some nice clarifications in those FAQs. If it was that simple to answer it, why the hell haven't they updated the pdfs?

Daemon psykers FTW. Glad we can take allied detachments of supplements, too.


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

I think with the Daemon Psyker thing they might have just ended up having to flip a coin or have a show of hands in their lunch break 

But yeah allies thing is good. CSM Sorc thing not so much. Means a Marked LV1 Sorc has to take both his gods primus and a spell of his god. A LV2 can only take his gods primus, 1 spell of his god and then 1 spell from another school. At LV3 can only take his gods primus, 1 spell of his god and then 2 spells from another school. At LV4 (I know a normal cant) can only take his gods primus, 1-2 spells of his god and then 2-3 spells from another school.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah it's true. It does suck and I don't like the rule either. I think there are a few combinations where it's not as bad, like maybe you dump a point in Telepathy hoping for Invisibility but settle for Psychic Shriek so you can kill things. I just hate our powers :cray:, I wish they were better. I pretty much never run a sorc with a mark, because the rulebook powers are where it's at.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Regarding the allies thing: that's fine, because you can just take another regular detachment to quasi ally them in.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

How was the rest of Warhammer Fest like all the seminars and such? Is it any better than Games Day 2013??


----------



## mayegelt (Mar 18, 2014)

It wasn't great TBH.

Forgeworld showed up to the show and made a good day of it, and Black Library had a couple of talks. But it seemed like regular GW just didn't make much of an appearance. Almost everything was 30k with a few model demos and painting demos. When we went in the place had a load of people in there. By about 1pm the place was practically abandoned. They had just 1 seminar on at a time, and only 4 for the day. 2 BL ones and 2 FW new stuff ones. The 2 BL ones were different to each other, but were repeated on day 2 but in the other time slot. The FW new stuff ones were the same each time (2 times on each day).


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

mayegelt said:


> It wasn't great TBH.
> 
> But it seemed like regular GW just didn't make much of an appearance.


It appears to be more of a Forge World themed event. Shame GW wastes opportunities to connect with the fans. Hell, they could sell even more exclusive merchandise!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

This is a company which actively discourages customer participation other than the posting of pictures to its instagram feed. Even fucking EA give people the idea that their ideas are actually listened to, and they're the worst company in America.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Vaz said:


> This is a company which actively discourages customer participation other than the posting of pictures to its instagram feed. Even fucking EA give people the idea that their ideas are actually listened to, and they're the worst company in America.


Boggles the mind. When you look at FW and GW I struggle to understand how they're connected beyond selling merchandise from the same IP. Not everything they put out is solid gold, but the majority are badass sculpts and appear to cater to what the customers want.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

I attended the sunday session. Overall, a decent event, although I did have low expectations, however for £20 it was worth the ticket price.

Venue was pretty good - Coventry football stadium - good facilities and easy to get to/park. Plenty of staff on hand for guidance.

I visited a couple of the painting pods and picked up some useful tips - I went to the batch painting pod for skaven, marines and then one on faces. Did have to chuckle that none of the painters were using GW brushes!

Golden Deamon display was good and well lit. Usual crush to actually see anything and this could of been done better by having an actual flow and que around the displays rather than an undignified free for all by over excited nerds.

Big shop, no discounts, so I only bought forgeworld stuff as will obviously buy anything GW from a third party retailer for 20% less. Lots of mugs who did buy at full price though!

I also spoke to a couple of developers and attended the forgeworld seminar. This was the only seminar I could actually get a ticket for (first come first served so go early).
No massive revelations. Pretty much 30k focused. Of note for me is the time frame they stated the HH models and army books would be released - up to 15 years!! Looking at doing around 15 - 20 books! Insane.

Also the solar auxiliary guard chaps may very well not be the only 30k guard - these guys are elite 30k guard and we may see other 'lesser' guard forces in the future.

Curze is next up. Someone asked about Sanguinus and Blood Angels and was told about 2 years off and that the book would contain 30k demon forces as well - named characters as the demons remain the same in 30k/40k. 

Siege of Terra may be done out of sequence and not at end of series. Scouring also going to covered. No plans for any sort of 30k alien forces at all (except above mentioned demons) - they want to keep this human focused. Quite entertaining seminar.

There was a single participation game going on for warhammer based around Nagash/End Times. Also about 6 tables for gaming on by anyone who brought forces but only saw one being used.

Overall - did what it said on the tin. Not awesome, but not forgettable. Not overly crowded which was good. I would go again. However I did feel it was biased towards 30k but did not mind since I love the stuff!


----------



## nowherewefeartotread (Apr 21, 2014)

slaaneshy said:


> Curze is next up. Someone asked about Sanguinus and Blood Angels and was told about 2 years off and that the book would contain 30k demon forces as well - named characters as the demons remain the same in 30k/40k.
> 
> Siege of Terra may be done out of sequence and not at end of series.


Sounds awesome to me, I'll wait 2 years for them to sink some time and effort into the Angels, IF they do the Siege of Terra out of sequence we'll see Angels there before we see them at Signus.

Seeing we have about 20 HH novels between where we are now and Signus with the Dark Angels, Wolves and Thousand Sons Legions having huge parts to play before we get through even 5 more novels, plus a whole lot of Mechanicum action. Not to mention the lack of models for Legions (Loyalist and Traitor) that were involved in Istvaan, I imagine they will get a big boost of units along the way.

Exciting stuff all in, 30K may be expensive but it'll be oh so worth it in the end. I'm sure the Daemon releases will be immense too, hope they make Sanguinius' and Ka'Banda's bases slot together like Ferrus and Fulgrim! :grin:


----------

